# 5.1 Speakers for a budget of 5000 INR



## u4upendra (Sep 27, 2016)

Guys suggest me a good 5.1 speakers for PC. I have used creative inspire 5.1 speakers for 8 years. Speakers should be wall mount. Thought of buying Edifier M3500 5.1 but its not available online.

Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 27, 2016)

u4upendra said:


> Guys suggest me a good 5.1 speakers for PC. I have used creative inspire 5.1 speakers for 8 years. Speakers should be wall mount. Thought of buying Edifier M3500 5.1 but its not available online.
> 
> Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


F&D F-3000U 5.1 Multimedia Home Theater Speaker (Black)-5400.

Link:F&amp;D F-3000U 5.1 Multimedia Home Theater Speaker (Black) Price: Buy F&amp;D F-3000U 5.1 Multimedia Home Theater Speaker (Black) Online in India -Amazon.i


----------



## u4upendra (Sep 27, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> F&D F-3000U 5.1 Multimedia Home Theater Speaker (Black)-5400.
> 
> Link:F&amp;D F-3000U 5.1 Multimedia Home Theater Speaker (Black) Price: Buy F&amp;D F-3000U 5.1 Multimedia Home Theater Speaker (Black) Online in India -Amazon.i


Any other choice?? Reviews not much impressive.

Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------



## u4upendra (Oct 2, 2016)

Bump

Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------



## HE-MAN (Oct 2, 2016)

Whatever decision you make just make the speakers have optical out for convenience. A 5.1 speakers without spdif out whatever its called is outdated now. I bought a f&d 5.1 speakers without thinking cause of the price latter found out it does not have spdif out now I have to use it has only 2.1 with my pc.


----------



## u4upendra (Oct 4, 2016)

HE-MAN said:


> Whatever decision you make just make the speakers have optical out for convenience. A 5.1 speakers without spdif out whatever its called is outdated now. I bought a f&d 5.1 speakers without thinking cause of the price latter found out it does not have spdif out now I have to use it has only 2.1 with my pc.


Any more suggestions mate?? I am looking into creative now but they are not wall mount. Logitech z506 is good I think its to not wall mounted.

Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------



## HE-MAN (Oct 4, 2016)

I would suggest to get a good 5.1 speakers even if doesnt wall mount and dont buy something cheap invest in something proper increase your budget and get a good one rather than something in your budget and bad.


----------



## u4upendra (Oct 31, 2016)

Looking for Edifier M3500 5.1 i hear its best one but cant able to find online any suggestions?


----------

